# SAEs and....



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Are there any fish that eat BBA besides SAEs? My SAE has retired and I'm having trouble finding a young'un!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a lot of fish/shrimp that would love BBA, here's a few-
Otos (any species)
Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)
Red Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina sinensis)


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

I've never seen those fish/shrimp eat BBA, oto eat spot/dust/brown algaes, shrimp for certain types of hair, SAEs will eat hair and BBA and mosses and Rotala sp. and Mayaca sp. ...etc 

Spot treat with peroxide, stay below 1/4cup / 50 gallons once a week and remove by hand if you don't want SAEs... You might be able to spot treat a little heavier than that, but I think what I recommended is pretty safe...

Jeff


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yup, I have some amanos, but evidently you need LOADS of them to make a dent. I understand nobody does it better than SAEs....

but thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

SAE's will only eat new growth of BBA not the established growth. You will need to pull the established growth off by hand & increase C02/micros.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

already increased the CO2...
oh no, manual labor!!
thank you.


----------

